# HDMI max FPS bei Full-HD?



## Marijuanaman (9. Februar 2013)

Hi

Will mir einen 50-60" Full-HD Plasma mit geringem Inputlag und 600hz holen.

Jetzt hab ich aber ma geguckt ob HDMI überhaupt 600fps ausgibt.

Was ich bisher gelesen hab ist, das HDMI bei Full-HD nur 60FPS  ausgibt... Weiß jemand ganz genau bescheid und kann sagen wieviel fps  ich über HDMI krig? 
Am besten jemand der auch selbst mehr als 60fps unter HDMI gesehen hat  60FPS kommt mir sehr unrealistisch vor wenn die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit schon 340Mhz sein soll.

Zumindest 200FPS würde ich gern am Plasma sehen können. Bitte keine  9*klug Kommentare von wegen das Auge soll eee nur 24fps sehen können...#

Danke 


(Habe dieses Thema eben im Monitor Bereich erstellt aber da sieht scheinbar kaum jemand rein)


----------



## Marijuanaman (9. Februar 2013)

Also ich habe gerade gelesen dass fast alle Full-HD fernseher sowieso nicht mehr als 60fps aufnehmen aber die 600hz im TV generieren... noch jemand ne ahnung?


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Februar 2013)

Also 120Hz bei 1080p  kannst du auf jeden Fall übertragen, sonst würde ja kein 3D funktionieren 

Für die Übertragungsraten der einzelnen hdmi-Standards empfehle ich wikipedia: High Definition Multimedia Interface


----------



## Marijuanaman (9. Februar 2013)

Irgendwie kommt mir die Antwort ziemilch falsch vor  Abgesehen davon steht in Wiki 1080P mit 60hz, nicht 120hz. Ich glaube für 3D effekte brauchst du kein 120hz, auch wenn, die wird dann wohl intern generiert.


----------



## Jahai (9. Februar 2013)

Mehr als 120 Hz über HDMI sind bei FHD nicht drin und bei Fernsehern wirst du zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht mehr als 60 "echte" Hz bekommen.
Die angegeben Hz-Zahlen bei TV's sind eh keine "echten" Hz, d.h. Es sind im Grunde genauso 60Hz mit viel mehr Zwischenbildern, es werden einfach öfter die einzelnen Frames abgespielt, typisches Marketing-Werkzeug.


----------



## Marijuanaman (9. Februar 2013)

Hmm vielleicht hol ich dann doch 27" LED Monitor... aber da hat auch kein ein Monitor 200Hz :/ Bei DVI soll es ja auch so gering sein hab ich gelesen.


----------



## Jahai (9. Februar 2013)

Marijuanaman schrieb:


> Hmm vielleicht hol ich dann doch 27" LED Monitor... aber da hat auch kein ein Monitor 200Hz :/ Bei DVI soll es ja auch so gering sein hab ich gelesen.



Ich weiß nicht wo du deine 200Hz her hast, aber mit heutiger Displaytechnik ist das nicht möglich auf Consumerniveau.
Wozu willst du denn 200 Hz haben?


----------



## Westcoast (9. Februar 2013)

wenn die hersteller mit 200HZ, 400HZ oder sogar 800 hertz werben, sind es keine realen werte und nur marketing. momentan geht 120 hertz über 3D und 144 hertz im 2D betrieb. da gibt es geräte von ASUS und BenQ.


----------



## Marijuanaman (9. Februar 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wo du deine 200Hz her hast, aber mit heutiger Displaytechnik ist das nicht möglich auf Consumerniveau.
> Wozu willst du denn 200 Hz haben?


 

Bis zu 200Hz will ich sehen können wenn ich viel Action in spielen mit über 120fps hab  Bitte keine Fragen auf meine Fragen und auch nichts hinterfragen  Danke


----------



## Jahai (9. Februar 2013)

Dann muss man dir schmerzlich sagen, dass mehr als 120Hz nicht drin sind.
Und auch das nur bei maximal 27" auf einem PC Monitor.


----------



## Marijuanaman (9. Februar 2013)

hmm jup werd jetzt ma nachdenken was wichtiger ist, 50" Top Bildquali für mehr Geld oder 27" mit weniger Inputlag aber mehr fps... 22" LED ist einfach nicht der bringer bei so vielen Spielen.


----------



## okeanos7 (9. Februar 2013)

Nimm nen 27 " monitor. Der inputlag kann einem ganz schön auf die nerven gehen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (9. Februar 2013)

Wenn dir die Bildqualität wichtig ist, sind 27 Zoll @ 120 Hz bestimmt etwas Feines. TV und 60 hz schön flüssig und gut, aber 120 hz lassen das Bild in Bewegung wohl klarer erscheinen und somit können mehr Details erkannt werden. Plasmas haben gegenüber LED Vorteile wie Schwarzwert , aber auch mögliche Nachteile wie Einbrennen, Flimmern, Stromverbrauch etc..
Die Größe vom Monitor/ TV kann je nach Abstand und Auflösung etwas in den Hintergrund rücken.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Februar 2013)

Marijuanaman schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich aber ma geguckt ob HDMI überhaupt 600fps ausgibt.
> 
> Was ich bisher gelesen hab ist, das HDMI bei Full-HD nur 60FPS  ausgibt... Weiß jemand ganz genau bescheid und kann sagen wieviel fps  ich über HDMI krig?


 
Jetzt mal rein zum Verständnis --> *Gehts hier um FPS oder um Hz *
Das eine hat mit dem anderen nämlich wenig zu tun.

Über HDMI kannst du auch 183762638 FPS ausgeben lassen.
Denn die FPS (Frames per Second) sind die von der Grafikkarte generierten Bilder/Sekunde - z.B. bei Spielen.
Mit wievielen Hz die dann ausgegeben werden hängt von der Bildwiederholfrequenz ab die heutzutage im PC-Bereich meist 60, 120 (oder neuerdings 144 Hz) ist.

Die FPS sind nur dann gleich (oder geringer) der Bildwiederholfrequenz wenn die Vertikale Synchronisation (V-Sync) aktiviert ist.

Und wenn bei einem TV was von 100, 200 oder 600 Hz steht dann wird das nicht als Eingangsfrequenz unterstützt.
Der TV berechnet aus 25/50 Hz Material im TV/Video-Betrieb nur "Zwischenbilder".
Bei einer "normalen" PC-Anbinding mit 60Hz wird diese Berechnung allerdings deaktiviert.


----------

